# Handmade Brush Belt!!!



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's what I've been doing today hehe, I did it with a fabric folder type thingy and a blue plastic-y apron.

It messed up a bit because I didn't calculate how much space the handles would take once inside the slots, but hey not bad for my first try, I can't wait to wear it for my shoot tomorrow!!

It has a big spacey department for other stuff too


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

Very cute!  I love it!


----------



## franimal (Jul 17, 2007)

you're so creative! what a great idea


----------



## MzEmo (Jul 17, 2007)

that looks awesome.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 17, 2007)

Very crafty.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 17, 2007)

great job!


----------



## user79 (Jul 18, 2007)

Very neat!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 21, 2007)

looks great!!! can you make a tutorial??


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 21, 2007)

I wish I could do something like that! I SUCK with the sewing machine. I need lessons...anyways nice belt!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like you bought it. Great job!


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 24, 2007)

i like that!! very creative....


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 24, 2007)

That's amazing!


----------



## silverblackened (Jul 25, 2007)

Awesome! I've been meaning to make one, but couldn't think what to start with - I would never have thought of a paper folder! Now I'll have to hit the nearest stationery/craft stores to see if they have fabric ones.


----------



## littlemitzik (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow, that's great! You could make a bunch in different fabrics and colors and sell them or something. Come to think of it, I should totally start sewing again, imagine making a brush roll in some really cool fabric (why something Pucci-ish comes to mind, I have no idea, LOL).


----------



## Rianne (Jul 25, 2007)

That's does look very proffesional, great job. 
How long did it take to make, if I may ask?


----------



## candied (Jul 25, 2007)

that looks awesome!  i've been thinking about making my own brush roll for the longest time.. now you might just have motivated me to do finally do it!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks girls!!!

It took around 7 hours of work, not too bad... I think I should give it a go with some other fabrics, like some funky pink zebra or polka dots... maybe I can make some money!!!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 27, 2007)

that's really cute! 

i thought about making my own brush roll but not good at sewing.  i knit, and this other board i frequent, the knitters also make their own rolls for knitting needles, so that's where i thought about making it for my makeup brushes, too.  lol.

anyhow, Amy Butler makes cute fabrics (ans she designs patterns - i have one for a weekend bag....but um yeah, i only can sew straight lines)

again, that is a really cute pattern for a brush belt!!


----------

